# Bully sticks, can they upset tummy?



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson always gets bully sticks... I usually order them online but I stopped by our local Pet Valu store 2 days ago and bought two 12" sticks. They seemed extra smelly, more than usual (I bought them there in the past, but for the past months have been ordering online non-smelly ones) but I figured what the heck and gave them to him and just put up with the smell (I know lots of bully's have a smell). 

Anyways, yesterday, he pooped in the morning like normal. Usually he doesn't have to poop again 'til 4-5ish. Well, I found a pile of poop upstairs in our house and he rarely poops in the house, especially since I was home, he usually barks at the door and lets me know. So I picked it up and flushed it. Then my mom still smells something... there was another pile of poop (this one was a bit runnier, not extreme or anything tho) in a different room upstairs. Very odd for him! So, when we get back home around 7pm from dinner, I take him outside and he pooped again! So that's 4 poops in one day, which is very odd for him. 

The only thing he ate was maybe half of the 12" bully stick from Pet Valu, and he's been eating Orijen Regional Red for the past 4 days (we got a sample bag of it, had been feeding Acana Grasslands). Also, I bought a Taste of the Wild wet food can that I mixed into his breakfast the past 2 days (but didn't today). He doesn't typically have bad reactions to wet food, he can tolerate any changes pretty well.

Do you think it was the bully stick, or the food, or a combination of both?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it could be a combo of all of them together. Sounds like you had a lot of changes all at one time. 
And half a 12 inch bully for a dog jackson's size seems like a lot at once.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

theyogachick said:


> I think it could be a combo of all of them together. Sounds like you had a lot of changes all at one time.
> And half a 12 inch bully for a dog jackson's size seems like a lot at once.
> 
> That's just my opinion, though.


I think you're right. Thanks for the reply! 

He has always eaten bully sticks fine so I'm thinking it was maybe these particular ones. The half of it wasn't eaten all in one sitting either, it was throughout Monday night and Tuesday day... these ones were thiner/cheaper so I guess I've learned my lesson and will continue buying online from now on, hehe. 

I'm also gonna not feed the TOTW wet food for a few days and see if that had someting to do with it too.

It's almost 4pm and he pooped twice so far... once in the morning, and once around 2. So hopefully it's either no more or just one more poop after his dinner.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

wow. you just brought up something that may be giving one of my dogs the runs....bullysticks...we get the odoured ones..man, they stink...

if i might suggest stopping one thing at a time...you'll then know what caused the problem....


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

Are the bully sticks you bought in the store pure tendon? Some of the ones I've seen in the store contain fillers, which may upset his belly especially if he is fed grain free. The high quality bully sticks are low in fat, highly digestible and shouldn't cause diarrhea.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> wow. you just brought up something that may be giving one of my dogs the runs....bullysticks...we get the odoured ones..man, they stink...
> 
> if i might suggest stopping one thing at a time...you'll then know what caused the problem....


this may be slightly off the topic, but i want to clarify that i've identified what caused my dogs to have the runs and it wasn't the bully sticks....

my dogs love them and we get them from bestbullysticks dot com....great outfit


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Meadow's Mom said:


> Are the bully sticks you bought in the store pure tendon? Some of the ones I've seen in the store contain fillers, which may upset his belly especially if he is fed grain free. The high quality bully sticks are low in fat, highly digestible and shouldn't cause diarrhea.


They were supposed to be... I've bought them in the past from this store but like I said, they were WAY smellier this time so maybe they are getting them from a different place.

Jackson's tummy has been back to normal. I stopped the TOTW canned AND the bully sticks. Just had his regular treats and Acana Grasslands kibble. I'll try the TOTW canned again in a few days (we're visiting at dads house now...) to see if it was the wet food or the bully's!


----------

